# Seen a Nice 9pt. this morning in Banks Co.



## beginnersluck (Dec 18, 2004)

I was hunting this morning in Banks County on my Grandfather's land.  His neighbor had just clear cut about 60 acres two weeks ago. At 7:43 I caught a flash of tail and movement coming across the clear cut.  After taking a closer look I counted 9 points.  Everything was good except it was quartering away from me.  Right at the woodline he finally gave me a broadside shot, but I would have been shooting a good 350 yards. I decided to let him slip into the woods.  That's ok...we'll meet again, I'm sure!


----------



## TimR (Dec 20, 2004)

It's nice to know that there is at least one buck in Banks.  I haven't been seeing anything but does and spikes at my house.  There are tons of yearlings so I know theres a buck around there somewhere, he just won't let me have a look at him.  Maybe next year.....


----------



## ssmith (Dec 20, 2004)

*Buck chasing does*

Hunted on my own property last friday am- had 8 eight deer around-heard a grunting sound around 9 am-as the does were in front of me around 30 yards away- it was a four pointer I had seen earlier-he had lost one side of his horns- he was after the does who ran off- I use my grunt call and saw him again-as he came back-I figured he didnt need another fight to lose the rest of his antler-certainly enjoyable time -lookin for a 10 pointer-so letting the others walk


----------



## beginnersluck (Dec 20, 2004)

*we've still got a couple of weeks*

don't count out seeing a big one.  Over the past couple of years, I've seen some good 6's and 8's this time of year.  They're still hungry and still move around.  Good luck and maybe we'll all get what we wish for!


----------



## TimR (Dec 20, 2004)

Don't worry, being discouraged hasn't ever kept me out of the woods before. I really have nothing to complain about..I have been covered up all season.  Just no bucks bigger than a 4-pt.   But I guess this years 4-pt could be could be a shooter in 2-3 years.  I just have to figure out how to keep him around.

tr


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 20, 2004)

TimR said:
			
		

> I just have to figure out how to keep him around.
> 
> corn


----------



## TimR (Dec 21, 2004)

Had seven more in the backyard yesterday afternoon....no horns  

bilgerat - I've got 120lbs waiting on Jan. 2....


----------

